# Updated Tactical Lights



## HaileStorm (May 30, 2012)

My growing family of Tac-lights! 







Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien (Jun 1, 2012)

is that an XT11 and another Klarus up top? what's the other Klarus?


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 2, 2012)

tobrien said:


> is that an XT11 and another Klarus up top? what's the other Klarus?



Yup, that's the xt11 along with the xt2c 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 19, 2012)

I've found my 5C Mag-Lite in the storage. This was bought in the late '80s as a gift from my dad. Cleaned and oiled it this morning and it's now in tip-top condition (albeit with some scratches, of course). I think I'll keep this as is. Totally nostalgic. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

